# Verdadero Organic Torpedo Cigar Review - Try the Toro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the Verdadero organic cigars. The torpedo is my least favorite, but still a good buy and a solid cigar. The Torpedo just didn't have the tas...

Read the full review here: Verdadero Organic Torpedo Cigar Review - Try the Toro


----------

